
California passes landmark data privacy bill - etr71115
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/landmark-california-privacy-bill-heads-to-governors-desk/
======
nuna
yes finally. A step in the right direction.

Recently I ordered shoes. My account on the company website listed my current
address, the billing address was the same. When my shoes were sent they sent
them to my old address... from 3 years ago. I logged back in and did not see
my old address anywhere on my account however it is obvious they had it in
their database and a glitch dispatched my shipment to this old address. What
business did they have saving all my addresses? If I deleted it from my
account online, why did they save it? I felt very unsettled about all the
"deleted" data I had online

~~~
donatj
Having worked in ecommerce ~8 years ago, one reason I'd say is simply order
history. Order table linked to the same address table as the users address
book.

If you actually delete the row, the seller would lose the address the order
was delivered to. They can need that for any number of reasons including legal
compliances such as sales tax compliance.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420849).

